# If my rating is only 3.8, does that mean I can be deactivated?



## Sal29

I tend to work mostly Friday and Saturday evening, latenight, very early mornings at the Jersey Shore. Most of my customers are drunks. The car I use is a 2004 Chevy Impala with cloth interior. 
One customer who had only used uber black before didn't believe I was an Uber at first. She called my car a Whooptee or maybe Hooptee. I don't really want to use a newer car for UberX because the depreciation really cuts into your income.


----------



## Farlance

Yeah, I would.. work on that. 3.8 is low enough that if you get deactivated, you aren't coming back. Try taking some trips during times when people aren't drunk and rowdy to raise your ratings.


----------



## Moofish

If you're still new, just adding more trips will even out the score if you get mostly 5*s, just do your best to not give the rider a reason to rate you bad.


----------



## troubleinrivercity

A rating this low can only be the result of insufficient trips taken. Do a bunch of low-stress low-risk trips to pad it up to 4.5 at least.
If Uber takes action against your account (makes you do the training program, which is basically an account suspension), you should try explaining that you are working unpopular, high-risk hours, and you are taking a bullet for the rest of the drivers by catering to this crowd. I doubt they'll care but it's worth a try. That you haven't got any warnings means you don't have enough trips for them to take your rating seriously enough to take action.


----------



## Sal29

BTW, what's the minimum rating that's considered safe from suspension? 4, 4.5, 4.8?


----------



## Yuri Lygotme

I always thought Uber requires a car 5 years old or newer?!


----------



## Uberzilla

chevy impala 2004 ? What the hell?are you sure you driving for Uberx.may be you driving fot Lyft.Uber require 2006+ year!


----------



## mp775

Uberzilla said:


> chevy impala 2004 ? What the hell?are you sure you driving for Uberx.may be you driving fot Lyft.Uber require 2006+ year!


There seem to be exceptions/variations by market.


----------



## mp775

Sal29 said:


> BTW, what's the minimum rating that's considered safe from suspension? 4, 4.5, 4.8?


Based on Farlance's posts, below 4.3 after 35 trips risks automatic deactivation, and below 4.75 risks suspension and mandatory training (although Uber's official publications put this threshold at 4.6).


----------



## Uberzilla

mp775 said:


> There seem to be exceptions/variations by market.


Mmm may be


----------



## troubleinrivercity

In Chicago I get UberX rides from 4.5 and 4.4 cabbie-types. I'm going to guess the average rating varies a ton by city.


----------



## LookyLou

Uberzilla said:


> chevy impala 2004 ? What the hell?are you sure you driving for Uberx.may be you driving fot Lyft.Uber require 2006+ year!


I know they will go back into 100 - 2001 for some models of Mercedes and BMW.


----------



## LookyLou

As far as the ratings go, they are continuously deactivating the bottom 10% in any given market at any time, so it will vary by market.


----------



## osii

Sal29 said:


> BTW, what's the minimum rating that's considered safe from suspension? 4, 4.5, 4.8?


yes


----------



## Just Some Guy

Farlance said:


> Yeah, I would.. work on that. 3.8 is low enough that if you get deactivated, you aren't coming back. Try taking some trips during times when people aren't drunk and rowdy to raise your ratings.


The fact that Uber recommends driving the far less profitable hours to increase your rating really highlights the serious flaws with the rating system. So why do they still refuse to change (or eliminate) it?


----------



## London UberExec Driver

I think in London, it's 
4.5 for UberX
4.7 for Exec
4.8 for Lux

Though I have ridden as a passenger with 4.3 rated drivers in both X and Exec..


----------



## Subaruber

Got my first day with 1 star and 5 stars straight to my 14 rides .. and i was deactivated on the fourth day. My final 4.43

Uber just wow....... No explaination nothing.


----------



## Uberchas

In Charleston, the car can be 10 years old. I was surprised by this.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver

I suspect as a market "matures" to the point that they have enough drivers they start cutting from the bottom of the driver ratings and raising the required "newness" of cars. Initially they just need drivers and cars to help build and satisfy the customer base. Who says Uber isn't loyal to their drivers?


----------



## frndthDuvel

Former Yellow Driver said:


> I suspect as a market "matures" to the point that they have enough drivers they start cutting from the bottom of the driver ratings and raising the required "newness" of cars. Initially they just need drivers and cars to help build and satisfy the customer base. Who says Uber isn't loyal to their drivers?


Just wondering, should one feel guilty that drivers with sub par ratings and ancient cars are deactivated?


----------



## where's the beef?

frndthDuvel said:


> Just wondering, should one feel guilty that drivers with sub par ratings and ancient cars are deactivated?


Did you pull the trigger?


----------



## UberMalibu

I have a 4.53 (just as things were looking up, I took a massive hit of -0.04 in one day. My rating has been floating between a 4.55 and 4.59 for awhile now. At the beginning I noticed I got 4's about 2/3 of the time and 5's about 1/3 of the time. With the occasional lower rating. I get the weekly feedback e-mail every other week and only once have they actually put something in the space below the "here's what riders are saying". That one comment read "nice!!!!". The public loves my 2014 malibu. Most are quick to praise me for the look and cleanliness of my vehicle. Unfortunately, they will find any little thing to ding me, even if just one star. But most act like the ride went perfectly fine, if not great. So I don't know what these people are expecting. Its hard to give it your all when you're stressed that you might screw up something, miss a turn or whatever, and also have to worry knowing that you could be deactivated at any given moment.


----------



## where's the beef?

why don't you try Lyft for a while, and then come back to Uber when you feel more confident...


----------



## Just Some Guy

frndthDuvel said:


> Just wondering, should one feel guilty that drivers with sub par ratings and ancient cars are deactivated?


For ratings yes, because it's likely they really haven't done anything to deserve a low rating. Riders often rate on many things beyond the driver's control. Deactivated for having an old car though I feel is fine, they want to maintain standards above the average taxi. Although they should have higher rates to go along with that... I'm sure even if the rates were the same as taxis, people would still prefer Uber.


----------



## where's the beef?

i am too busy feeling guilty about all the cons in prison who claim they don't deserve to be locked up...
the Police got the wrong guy, i was framed, we were so poor i never had a chance...


----------



## Former Yellow Driver

No man is an island,
Entire of itself.
Each is a piece of the continent,
A part of the main.
If a clod be washed away by the sea,
Europe is the less.
As well as if a promontory were.
As well as if a manor of thine own
Or of thine friend's were.
Each man's death diminishes me,
For I am involved in mankind.
Therefore, send not to know
For whom the bell tolls,
It tolls for thee.

*John Donne*


----------



## Former Yellow Driver

Eventually the Uber bell will toll for all of us.


----------



## Greg

Stars is totaly unfair, you doing youre best, clean car, water, mints, tik tak, you offer conversation, drive good, waiting for customer a long time, and in tje end - email from uber that you did lower than before, but how? I start with 4,78 in monday and today it`s 4,72 wtf!!!???


----------

